# Heinrich Biber



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Biber wrote one of the earliest examples of "program" music in his "Battalia" and you'll hear everything here from muscat shots to drunken revelling from the soldiers. It's wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

